

Show HN: Makernews - Hacker News for all Internet of Things, DIY and 3d printing - kubindurion
http://blog.makerland.org/post/62144777669/makernews

======
ibrahimcesar
A "Hacker News" needs a RSS feed.

------
markbernard
Definitely need an RSS feed.

~~~
Gambit89
They just added them about an hour ago:

[http://news.makerland.org/rss/](http://news.makerland.org/rss/)

[http://news.makerland.org/atom/](http://news.makerland.org/atom/)

~~~
markbernard
Added to my feeds. Thanks.

